# Need help deciding on cheap sound decoder



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Am thinking about either the SDH164D from Digitrax or the MRC 1618. Both are about the same price with a 28mm speaker. This will be for a Bachmann Spectrum 8-40CW. I'm not going to pop the money for a Tsunami since this piece will be abused a bit by my kid, so has anyone heard the difference between the 2? Either one better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Digitrax...it's a no contest.To my knowledge,Digitrax still have to earn their stars in sound decoder technology but still,they don't have the high failure rate MRC's do.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For this purpose digitrax is the best!
MRC has a horrible failure rate!
I can do Soundtraxx Tsunami's for a really good price though!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I would sat Digitraxx is the best way to go, they are low priced still good! I have had QSI sound before (Tsunami?) and that still sounds just as good, I personally can't really tell much difference between the two tho....so I am happy with either 

EDIT: another thought I just had is the sound quality really (from what Im told) depends on the speaker quality too....


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Well - I think that answers my question! No MRC!  Thanks again guys - very helpful peeps on this forum as always!
What's your pricing on Tsunami NIMT?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

sbeck80 said:


> What's your pricing on Tsunami NIMT?


If I told you I'd have to kill you! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
PM sent!

New Berlin RR,
QSI is made by QSI Solutions, and had Quantam branded decoders.

Tsunami is made by Soundtraxx.


----------

